# Genesee Region Orchid Society show



## cnycharles (Apr 6, 2008)

Just got back from the rochester ny orchid club show which was again very nice. I took some slipper pictures for all of the paph/phrag nuts, and there were some displays with some very nice plants! One of our orchid club members got the best in slipper class ribbon for his paph st. swithins, and there was a nearby display that had a few dozen paphs including many bellatulums all grouped together on the table along with a long-petaled one nearby. Also in Marlow Orchids display was a delenatii alba, which though probably really rare, is one of the many alba orchids that just don't appeal to me that much. I guess I'm just not a slipper nut! 

On a happy note my paph armeniacum 'franklin st.' that I posted a picture of here got a red ribbon in the parvi species division and my trichopilia suavis received a blue ribbon, over a few other larger plants of suavis! also a white on my phal cornu-cervi flava. Our club also received the blue ribbon for best amateur display, and the two who set it up had never done a display before, not even any fancy props like we usually try to have. 

I'll post the few pictures I took in a few days. The lighting of course was terrible, all the backdrops were black and my fancy expensive digital camera insists on over exposing everything even with the shutter manually closed two full stops; forget using it in auto with the on board flash, everything is wiped out. My old eos 630 does a better job of auto exposure setting.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 7, 2008)

OK, but remember a lot of us slipper-fanatics like other orchids too ! Oh yes congrats, sorry!


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 7, 2008)

We will be expecting the pictures and congrats for the award Charles!

Ramon


----------



## Heather (Apr 7, 2008)

That's great, Charles! congratulations! I can especially appreciate the display award, being an amateur myself. 

Looking forward to seeing your photos!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 9, 2008)

*first group pics from gros show*

Hello again,
took a bunch of pics at the Genesee Region Orchid Society Show last weekend, making the disclaimer again that the lighting wasn't too hot for photography (though the orchids looked nice in it), there were lots of people and I had my digital camera maxed out at 1600 dpi! with those excuses in mind here are the pics. I'll split them up into two groups so those of us who still have dialup don't have to wait forever. Some of them I didn't write down the name or get which display it was in, I had to sneak pictures between quite a few people and had my hands full with camera and monopod (tripod with legs folded up).







Our club's display (central ny orchid society) from very oblique angle to get all and avoid the most people
-------------------------------------------------------------------------






best in class slipper in cnyos display (st. swithen)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------






there was a display near ours that had an amazing collection of paphs and phrags. of course it had the most people looking at it so had to get most of it in two shots
-------------------------------------------------------------------------





second shot of slipper display
-------------------------------------------------------------------------





a caudatum in or next to the same display
-------------------------------------------------------------------------





an orchid club display maybe gros's with paphs in the front
-------------------------------------------------------------------------





someone had made a very cool quilt I think of p. kovachii? cool whatever it is
-------------------------------------------------------------------------





a paph hybrid (I think)


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 9, 2008)

*gros show pics round 2*






phrag richteri
--------------------------------------------------------------






a group of a few paph species
--------------------------------------------------------------






I forgot to write down what this was; an anguloa(sp?) maybe?
-------------------------------------------------------------






A nice paph delenatii alba amidst other things
-------------------------------------------------------------






I think a species and a hybrid lycaste
-------------------------------------------------------------






not sure
-------------------------------------------------------------






a paph lowii with some odd fore-lighting
-------------------------------------------------------------






last but not least a phrag hybrid that was also in the huge slipper display


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice pics...looks like it was a nice show. I had considered attending but we spent the weekend in Vt instead.


----------



## aquacorps (Apr 9, 2008)

There was also a number of Roths in the display.


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. 
I've got some from the Oregon Orchid Soceity show that I need to post as well. 

Craig


----------



## Grandma M (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures. The flowers were great but the quilt was fantastic. A lot of work, and thought wernt into that.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2008)

THanx for posting.


----------

